# Problem with Dogtra collar - Looking for advice



## NC Lab man (Apr 16, 2004)

I've always loved the Dogtra products, but I have had some real problems with the toggle switch on my 2-dog 1202 model. If you have not ever seen this collar there is a small (think toothpick) diameter plastic stem attached to a toggle switch which sticks out of the transmitter allowing you to switch between the two collars. My plastic stem has broken for the 4th time in three years. Everything else about this two dog collar has been first rate, but I'm getting tired of having to send the transmitter in for repair every 7-10 months. I talked with Dogtra about it the last time it broke and they acknowledged the fact that it is a systematic problem they have had with this collar, but indicated they did not have any plans to offer a different model to prevent future recurrences.

Has anyone else experienced this with a two dog Dogtra collar and is anyone else out there got a better fix than having the transmitter fixed back at the factory? It just rubs me wrong to pay $125 dollars to fix a $.75 plastic stem.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

I had the same problem with my brand new 1202 2 dog collar. Both Dogtra and Collar Clinic know it is an issue, and Dogtra sent me a brand new set-up via overnight mail. Great customer service, serious design flaw on that switch. I really hope they come up with a fix for it either as a retrofit or a new model with a new switch design that will be backwards compatible with our older models. I'd love to hear if anyone has a fix as I am sure mine will break again. If they don't I'm going back to a TT for sure.


----------



## birdy1646 (Aug 24, 2005)

NC Lab man said:


> I talked with Dogtra about it the last time it broke and they acknowledged the fact that it is a systematic problem they have had with this collar, but indicated they did not have any plans to offer a different model to prevent future recurrences.


Since the problem has been acknowledged as one of design/engineering, I would move past regular customer service on this one, and ask for "escalation" to a decision-maker.

Copy your receipts for repair, including your shipping costs, total that, and send them in to the person who is in a position to do something for you, since you are obviously are a fan of the product, which you can state.

You shouldn't have to keep replacing the SAME PART over the life of ownership. It would be different if the repairs were for something different every time. This is the same problem, over and over again. While ownership implies a certain amount of "maintenance", 4X the SAME problem is indicative of lemon-status. If this were a car, or a large appliance......just sayin'.

I see no reason not to try to be made whole here. It's not like buying a NEW ONE would help (in other words, you're not cheap)...the same structural flaw would be on the new one, too. 

It can't hurt to politely express all this, along with your appreciation of the product and company. :wink:


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

I have not experienced this problem with my 1202 - yet. I wondered about that toggle switch when I first bought mine. Sounds like it needs to be made of metal.

Have you tried to talk to Pete Fischer? If you call into customer service, have Pete call you back. He will call you back, I have dealt with them on some remote release problems, and he contacted me back that evening, and we resolved the problem that night.

Pete is somehow affiliated with Dogtra, and runs a very succesfull kennel and training facility in Minnesota. He's seems to be a solid guy. I think he handles the R&D for the Dogtra products.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I also have not had any problems with my 1202. I only use it as a back up and for hunting so its not used a lot. My switch just sticks out a little bit, it is 3 years old now.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I sold a 2002 2dog collar to a customer and he had the same problem. Dogtr replaced the toggle switch with a heavy duty one and it was free to the customer.


----------

